# UAE law on annual leave



## rebeccatess

What are the restrictions on taking a holiday within the first 6 months of working for a company. In my contract it says I am entitled to 30days holiday and annual leave plane ticket but there is no mention of not to be taken in first 6 months. I wanted to go home for a week during ramadan and he said I would have to wait to go home at end of year as I cannot take leave in first 6 months of service.
Can someone please advise....

Thanks


----------



## Elphaba

It entirely depends on the terms of your contract. Labour law just specifies number of days to be taken, but many companies insist on time being worked before holidays can be taken.

-


----------



## rebeccatess

Thanks, he said it is the law here but as it isnt mentioned at all in my contract I think he just wants me to stay over ramadan for some odd reason! 

Thanks for advice!


----------



## Elphaba

Sadly your employer is correct - if somewhat mean.

I cannot emplasise enough how important it is to check contract terms properly and make sure you get what you want, not what your employer wants you to have.

-


----------



## Ogri750

According to UAE Labour Law, you are entitled to your 30 dyas leave after completing 12 months of service. 

However, you are allowed to take leave before 1 year as long as you have been with a company 6 months. You are entitled to 2 days leave per month completed between 6 months and 12 months


----------



## LiverpoolMan

I wanted to take 3 days off for graduation and was denied aswell, as i have to work 3 continous months before i can have days off...strange...


----------



## tribalmatt

Another oddity that I have discovered is that 30 days annual leave may not actually mean 30 days off work, as often this is calendar days and will include weekends. This seems a bit odd to me - what is people's experience of this? So as I understand it if I take 5 days off work, they will deduct 7 days from my annual leave as that would include the weekend? What if I take only 4 days off?


----------



## Maz25

tribalmatt said:


> Another oddity that I have discovered is that 30 days annual leave may not actually mean 30 days off work, as often this is calendar days and will include weekends. This seems a bit odd to me - what is people's experience of this? So as I understand it if I take 5 days off work, they will deduct 7 days from my annual leave as that would include the weekend? What if I take only 4 days off?


The UAE Labour Law makes provision for an employee to get 30 calendar days as annual leave each year or 22 working days. Therefore, if your contract states 30 calendar days, the weekends will be included in the calculations.

Most companies do not allow employees to take annual leave before they have completed 6 months of service. They may approve the odd day here and there as a special favour. In the event that you have pre-booked holidays prior to joining the company, it would be granted as unpaid leave.


----------



## titirangi

Maz25 said:


> The UAE Labour Law makes provision for an employee to get 30 calendar days as annual leave each year or 22 working days. Therefore, if your contract states 30 calendar days, the weekends will be included in the calculations.
> 
> Most companies do not allow employees to take annual leave before they have completed 6 months of service. They may approve the odd day here and there as a special favour. In the event that you have pre-booked holidays prior to joining the company, it would be granted as unpaid leave.


The way it works at a large abu dhabi semi govt company is that if you book leave that spans a weekend then your annual leave deduction includes the weekend days. if however you book leave from sunday to thurs incl then the deduction is 5 days only.

I suspect company policy will vary quite a bit on this though.


----------



## Maz25

titirangi said:


> The way it works at a large abu dhabi semi govt company is that if you book leave that spans a weekend then your annual leave deduction includes the weekend days. if however you book leave from sunday to thurs incl then the deduction is 5 days only.
> 
> I suspect company policy will vary quite a bit on this though.


My company (semi govt as well) works on the basis of working days, so it does not really affect me.

You are right though - the policy does vary from company to company. I have previously come across companies (not necessarily in the UAE) who in this case would include the weekend in the calculations simply because you do not technically return to work on the Friday; rather you return on the Sunday - the perfect excuse to deduct 2 extra days.


----------



## Ogri750

I usually submit 2 leave applications at the same time for the reasons given above.

For example, if I am due to fly on a Sunday, I would apply for leave starting on that Sunday but finishing on the following Thursday, I would then submit another one to start after the Friday or even the saturday if it is my rota day off

The admin department sometimes get a bit wound up with it, but tough luck for them


----------



## milado

*labor law documents*

you should get copy of your labor law. it clearly says number of days you can take as vacation at end of each year. bylaw 30 days and paid by company.
if you decide to not go and work then you can cash the vacation pay as well as time worked for that mount.
Darius




rebeccatess said:


> Thanks, he said it is the law here but as it isnt mentioned at all in my contract I think he just wants me to stay over ramadan for some odd reason!
> 
> Thanks for advice!


----------



## eastern star

Hi we were head hunted by this company and came looking for us , wish they hurry up. Ok we have holidays booked in oct n over xmas n new yr . And we say yes to there deal. What will happen about the holiday rule then. As i had them booked for long time.


----------



## rsinner

eastern star said:


> Hi we were head hunted by this company and came looking for us , wish they hurry up. Ok we have holidays booked in oct n over xmas n new yr . And we say yes to there deal. What will happen about the holiday rule then. As i had them booked for long time.


Depends on the company. 
My company allowed me to have a 3 week holiday in the 3rd month of my employment with them. Though I had told them about this plan ahead of my joining them
So step 1 would be for you to talk to your contacts in the company you are planning to join. 
The law comes in handy only when you and your employer disagree over something


----------



## Yoga girl

Just google UAE labour law and it should take you to the Law Review article on the law. You can read about all terms and conditions which are legal (although many companies ignore this law it is good to know what is what).


----------

